# PAL TV Converter



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a good PAL TV converter brand I can buy in the US to use in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People have searched for this before in the dubai thread, and I dont think people have luck sourcing that until they get here.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok. Thanks!


----------

